# *WANTED* Island of Blood Rat Ogres + Servitors



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Good Evening Heretics!

I am looking for the following for a Dark Mechanicus Project:

3 x Island of Blood Rat Ogres

7 x Servitors (any vintage/flavour)

Will pay £$, or I have a metric ton of Ork stuff I would be willing to part with...

Either way, let me know if you can help me out!

Signing Off...


----------



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

i'll have a look in my box of magic skaven bits and let you no asap, i should have a few rat ogers around unless the cat has eaten them.


----------

